# WOW, This is NEWS!!!!!!!!



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fedor’s brother on his way to UFC


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

it was just a matter of time, i've seen pics of him from a year or so back! The emilienenko's are gunna be a force... Fedor in PRIDE, and Aleks in UFC... wherever Ivan goes... shit's gunna hit the fan!


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*thnx for this*

but the got this in the other section...this is gonna be awesome i was actullly wishing that this would happen for some time now


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

yea i just saw this in another thread, i havent been on her erecently, sorry guys


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I dont think he is gonna be able to come over with his criminal record. It would be awesome he would dominate the division in UFC.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I dont like how they re calling him "Little Fedor". He is BIG Fedor if anything...


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i wanna learn more about ivan


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Dude*



jdun11 said:


> yea i just saw this in another thread, i havent been on her erecently, sorry guys


THAT PIC IS JUST WRONG ITS KINDA SICK

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

Didn't Sylvia talk some smack about Fedor last PPV?? Man, wouldn't that be great for Alek to break Sylvia's jaw for that?? Too bad Fedor couldn't just do it himself. Fedor would absolutely destroy Sylvia.


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> i wanna learn more about ivan


They're not talking about Ivan, they're talking about Alek.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Thats great news, but not for pride i guess... the ufc must of made him a great offer, because apart from 2-3 fighters, there arent really anything else in that division.. but for fedor's brother, its pretty good, its going to be very exciting fights.. Im not sure he would destroy sylvia at all.


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

Split said:


> Im not sure he would destroy sylvia at all.


I don't know 2 much about Alek, but I've seen enough of Fedor's fights to know he would put a serious hurt on Sylvia. Sylvia is only champ b/c there's no one else in the HW in UFC. Maybe when Arlovski returns at full strength and/or when Vera gets his chance, but that's about it.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Alek had to go somewhere. Who wants to scrap there own brother and they both train inred devil so they'd have to help eachother train to kick eachother's own as$ES


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

moldy said:


> Alek had to go somewhere. Who wants to scrap there own brother and they both train inred devil so they'd have to help eachother train to kick eachother's own as$ES


Yea he is not going to get anywhere in PRIDE as long as Fedor is champ. He already said he wouldn't fight him. So he is basically stuck at contender status until Fedor loses the belt which could very possibly NEVER happen. No point to fighting there if you know for a fact you will never be champ right? Bring him over here and the UFC will see a massive increase in PPV sales I can guarantee that shit.


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Yea he is not going to get anywhere in PRIDE as long as Fedor is champ. He already said he wouldn't fight him. So he is basically stuck at contender status until Fedor loses the belt which could very possibly NEVER happen. No point to fighting there if you know for a fact you will never be champ right? Bring him over here and the UFC will see a massive increase in PPV sales I can guarantee that shit.



I think many people fight knowing full well that they will NEVER get the belt.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Great post jdun:thumbsup: 

I like this part of the article:

Confident in his capabilities, Little Fedor already has the heavyweight belt in his sites. “Tim Silvia (current UFC heavyweight champion) is a good fighter. Let’s just say that, if I have the chance to face him, I will take it from him with pleasure", says Aleksander.

Just gives you the chills. Now I'm almost wanting Monson to lose just so Aleksander can fight Sylvia. Finally UFC is picking up some good Heavyweight competition. Wonder what the other Heavyweights in UFC think about it? I can see him being the champ. I hate how many people look down on the Pride organization and think they are mediocre. Hope he comes and gets the belt.


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

Tim Sylvia could not be reached for comment, apparently he crapped himself when he heard the news.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

f-dog said:


> Tim Sylvia could not be reached for comment, apparently he crapped himself when he heard the news.


:laugh: Watch out Tim :cheeky4:


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

moldy said:


> Alek had to go somewhere. Who wants to scrap there own brother and they both train inred devil so they'd have to help eachother train to kick eachother's own as$ES


Shogun is in a similar situation and thats why he is going to HW, Aleks doesnt have the privilege to switch weight classes, so he might as well change organizations.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

this will be huge but will it happen??


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Fedorâ€™s brother on his way to UFC



god damnit i fuking hope so...

jesus.. ive been waitin for this for like 2 years...

what is this pride n honor shit?


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> this will be huge but will it happen??



It had better. The UFC HW class is kinda boring to watch with all the low class fighters in it. The UFC has been going through HW crap fighters like a box of tissues.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

im ready for a new UFC HW Champ....... tired of Tim Sylvia, he is not worthy of even touching that belt.... go Aleks !!!!!


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

What is the problem with Aleks criminal record?

I really do hope he comes over, it could only make the UFC heaveyweight class better. Not that would be to hard. I mean i'm not to excited to see a short submission guy fight a tall fat striker.


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

Why should he go to UFC? So he can get boo'd for whipping Tim's ass?

Fan's of only UFC need to open their eyes and realize that 75% of the worlds MMA talent is in PRIDE.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Dutch Master said:


> Why should he go to UFC? So he can get boo'd for whipping Tim's ass?
> 
> Fan's of only UFC need to open their eyes and realize that 75% of the worlds MMA talent is in PRIDE.




It's just hard for most people in the US to see this seeing as how UFC is being pushed down peoples throats do to commercials and some of the events being free on Spike TV. If Pride did more campaining here in the US market they would have been the dominate force over here.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I really don't think that there's anyone with the combination of size, speed and skill that Aleksander has in the UFC. Sylvia definitely doesn't have the skill to keep up with a fighter of Aleks's caliber that doesn't give up much reach.

Monson could take the fight to the ground, but the Emelianenko brother's have the best ***** in the business.

Aleks will be interesting to watch. I think he'll be a force in the UFC. Pretty soon we might have two foreign UFC Champs.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

http://msn.foxsports.com/boxing/story/6157574

"I want to fight Fedor," Sylvia said. "We're the two champs, we're the two best in the world in our weight class. I want to prove I'm the best.
"When all the talk was happening with Wanderlei (Silva, about a potential match with UFC light heavyweight champ Chuck Liddell), I called Dana (White) and told him to get a match made with me and Fedor. Dana said 'slow down, let's do things one at a time.' I know the way things are and I know this is all politics. If it could happen I know I want it and I know Fedor would take the fight."

-Careful what you wish for...


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

vandalian said:


> FOX Sports - Boxing - The Weekly Tapout: Clash of ideologies
> 
> "I want to fight Fedor," Sylvia said. "We're the two champs, we're the two best in the world in our weight class. I want to prove I'm the best.
> "When all the talk was happening with Wanderlei (Silva, about a potential match with UFC light heavyweight champ Chuck Liddell), I called Dana (White) and told him to get a match made with me and Fedor. Dana said 'slow down, let's do things one at a time.' I know the way things are and I know this is all politics. If it could happen I know I want it and I know Fedor would take the fight."
> ...



haha Sylvia is sucha plug, he thinks so much of himself it's hilarious. I'd love to see Fedor beat the living **** outta Sylvia. Shit, Aleksander will beat the shit outta of him too.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

silvawand said:


> haha Sylvia is sucha plug, he thinks so much of himself it's hilarious. I'd love to see Fedor beat the living **** outta Sylvia. Shit, Aleksander will beat the shit outta of him too.


Not to mention Cro Cop, NOG, Barnett Werdum, kharitonov and probably even hunt.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hunt would rip his head off because he would be such a horrible match-up for Sylvia. If anyone, thats who should go to UFC...


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

Tim Sylvia is a joke, he shouldn't even be able to use the name Fedor in the same sentence with his name

He would be Fedors easiest Victory


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

x X CLoud X x said:


> Tim Sylvia is a joke, he shouldn't even be able to use the name Fedor in the same sentence with his name
> 
> He would be Fedors easiest Victory


HAHA I would love to see his face look like Colemans did after he fought Fedor. And he wasnt even trying in that fight.


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

Aleks gonna kill Tim sylvia!
haha, this is awsome


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I hope this happens! However there would be no Aleks vs. Tim title fight because by that time Brandon Vera will already be the champ. At that point Aleks would thoroughly destroy Brandon.


----------



## schizovboi (Oct 22, 2006)

Dutch Master said:


> Why should he go to UFC? So he can get boo'd for whipping Tim's ass?
> 
> Fan's of only UFC need to open their eyes and realize that 75% of the worlds MMA talent is in PRIDE.


ya but AE is not going anywhere with big bro having the HW division in pride locked down so why not make more money by ripping another belt by just birth rights and just showing up at the ufc doors?? AE is a alright fighter in pride but if he is gonna be in ufc he'll look like fedor so why not???


----------

